# I hate pearl milk tea...



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I've done a small handful of these orders across multiple platforms, and the one common theme is a lack of tips. I think I got tipped on one of these orders, but that's it.

Some fast food orders, especially fried chicken, can be surprisingly high tips ($30 tip on $80 Popeye's) or sometimes very low as well, a hit or miss. But ****ing tapioca balls always suck balls


----------



## DougR (Feb 8, 2017)

I am a believer that the "tip" is generated based on the value of the order. I have seen an increase in the tip value, averaging 30% since the pandemic began. I am not complaining. I have increased my time in car making an average of 20% more.


----------



## Mr 10000 (Mar 4, 2019)

I have been declining most fast food and ALL drink only or Ice Cream places and selectively canceling most small orders (under $10). That and repositioning to several hot spots in upscale neighborhoods have pretty much doubled my hourly earnings.

Anyone ordering Bubble Tea is likely Asian, and we all know they don’t tip. 😁


----------



## DougR (Feb 8, 2017)

Mr 10000 said:


> I have been declining most fast food and ALL drink only or Ice Cream places and selectively canceling most small orders (under $10). That and repositioning to several hot spots in upscale neighborhoods have pretty much doubled my hourly earnings.
> 
> Anyone ordering Bubble Tea is likely Asian, and we all know they don't tip. &#128513;


Not necessarily the case. I completed 17 deliveries yesterday and received a gratuity on 15 of them. Bubble tea included. Two of the best tips I received yesterday was for Demetres and DQ. The difference is the way the system is set up. The system will prompt the customer for a gratuity of 10-15% which is added one hour after the deliver is completed. Going that extra mile to deliver that item, regardless of its value, says volume... The Demetres tip was $8.50... DQ was $14.05 on top of my delivery charge. A gratuity of a double order of bubble tea is about $1.50 - $2.00 added to your $4.00 delivery charge. In the case of a Chinese food delivery the cost of the food to the customer may be $70-80. The gratuity would then be $8 or so... added to your $4 delivery charge = $12

Its is all numbers BUT you should be looking at the big picture.... my gratuity last week was 38%... in fact I earned more in gratuity than in actual delivery and boost.

The key to success is not to "relocate" as that consumed fuel and wear and tear for dead mileage.

Stay well out there Mr 10000 :wink:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You say you hate pearl milk tea. Well, how about a pearl necklace? Like those?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> You say you hate pearl milk tea. Well, how about a pearl necklace? Like those?
> 
> View attachment 452422


We've identified the 13-year-old in the forum. &#128580;



Prawn Connery said:


> I've done a small handful of these orders across multiple platforms, and the one common theme is a lack of tips. I think I got tipped on one of these orders, but that's it.
> 
> Some fast food orders, especially fried chicken, can be surprisingly high tips ($30 tip on $80 Popeye's) or sometimes very low as well, a hit or miss. But @@@@ing tapioca balls always suck balls


The only place that I know of that does pearl tea in my area is Happy Teriyaki. Tips are normal for them, but most orders include food.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> We've identified the 13-year-old in the forum. &#128580;


Twelve and a half actually.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Had a 4-drink order today. $7 tip!!


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> I've done a small handful of these orders across multiple platforms, and the one common theme is a lack of tips. I think I got tipped on one of these orders, but that's it.
> 
> Some fast food orders, especially fried chicken, can be surprisingly high tips ($30 tip on $80 Popeye's) or sometimes very low as well, a hit or miss. But @@@@ing tapioca balls always suck balls


Your funny, Prawny!!


----------

